# Equipment & salt storage-Harrisburg, PA



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We are looking for a secure lot to stage trucks, equipment & salt for the 2021-2022 season. The ideal location would have covered storage for salt and gated access. Must be in zip codes 17111 or 17113.


----------

